# GNC Cut & Burn Physique Program



## Jman16 (Feb 27, 2008)

Was told this would do what I am looking for.  Help burn Fat and build muscle.  Does anyone have any experience with this product?  If anyone know another supplement that will help Burn Fat, and build muscle Mass at the same time please let me know.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 27, 2008)

Jman16 said:


> Was told this would do what I am looking for.  Help burn Fat and build muscle.  Does anyone have any experience with this product?  If anyone know another supplement that will help Burn Fat, and build muscle Mass at the same time please let me know.





Not trying to be a wise ass but the only burning that will be done is the money from your wallet DO NOT BUY GNC PRODUCTS RIPOFF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jman16 (Feb 27, 2008)

Do you know of somthing better to use?


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 27, 2008)

Jman16 said:


> Do you know of somthing better to use?



What are you stats then maybe we can suggest something


----------



## Jman16 (Feb 28, 2008)

6'2'' 325 I try to do Cardio 3 to 4 times a week and lift two.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jman16 said:


> 6'2'' 325 I try to do Cardio 3 to 4 times a week and lift two.



Well i do not not what your diet is like that will be the main key. But maybe something like Meltdown will help with fat burning but the main thing is eating right and training like a beast good luck


----------



## Jman16 (Feb 28, 2008)

My Diet has been really good.  2000-3000 calories a day 7 days a week.  and Cardio 3-4 x's p/w 

and heavy lifting 2 days a week.


----------



## getlean09 (Feb 28, 2008)

I would say give the GNC stuff a try. I have been using there Wheybolic Extreme 60 whey product it makes me feel better after workouts and i get that pumped up feeling last all day afterwards. I know 2 totally different products, but this site wants you to think nothing else works and use there products ie. Maglabs, SBMuscle ect....


----------



## Jman16 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thans man hey what about adding a Creatine at my weight should I loss some more first?


----------



## Jman16 (Feb 28, 2008)

Getlean your progress looks good what have you been doing?  I am about you size wise just bigger in the chect and shoulders.


----------



## getlean09 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just cutting my calories, watching what I eat going to gym at least 3 days a week. Like I said all I added to my diet was a Whey its been helping alot seeing great results. Been Dieting since 1/18/08 slowly been coming off so As long as I keep seeing results ill keep on doing it. Oh ya and joinging a gym helps too  Basically a High Protien Diet....


----------



## Jman16 (Feb 28, 2008)

I started 1/15/08 with my Gym and diet.  I really did not do the Calorie thing untill three weeks ago.  But I lost 15 pounds without even dieting.


----------



## getlean09 (Feb 29, 2008)

Im on my way to losing hopefully 9 pounds since 1/19/08 was my first weigh in at WW so its been coming off slow but it is supposed to when you are my age(34), LOL....


----------

